# English Bulldog/ Black Lab mx



## LeRoymydog

Here are some pics of China, as requested:


----------



## LeRoymydog

I'm gonna see if I have anymore:


----------



## Mr Pooch

China is such a looker.
You really do have ebony and ivory there.

Leyroy is whiter then white and china jet black.
They compliment each other well,good to see new pics


----------



## Jen D

What a mix China is, she is a cutie but I think LeRoy is showing off and it is her turn!


----------



## Stitch

China and Leyroy are awesome! I wish we could my Eng Bulldog/Lab, Chewie, and China together so compare height and girth.

Sweet pics!!!


----------

